# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Album] Hồ Vĩnh Khoa - Lạc Giữa Thiên Đường (2012) [FLAC]

## wancheung

_[Album] Hồ Vĩnh Khoa - Lạc Giữa Thiên Đường (2012) [FLAC] | album ho vinh khoa lac giua thien duong 2012 flac | wav | lossless | virtue7777_



Sau một thời gian tham gia con đường ca hát chuyên nghiệp, tạo được ấn tượng ban đầu qua phần thể hiện ca khúc nhạc phim "Hot boy nổi loạn", Hồ Vĩnh Khoa đã chính thức giới thiệu album đầu tay mang tên "Lạc giữa thiên đường" đánh dấu những bước đi đầu tiên trong âm nhạc.Album gồm 10 ca khúc với dòng nhạc Pop chủ đạo và pha trộn với Electronic, Dance, R&B... nhằm mang nhiều sắc thái âm nhạc khác nhau. Qua sự sáng tác của Đông Âu, Minh Thư, Only C và Nguyễn Quang Dũng.

*Track List:*




> 1. Intro - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 2. Thiên Đường - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 3. Anh Sẽ Quay Lại - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 4. Hãy Gọi Cho Anh (Version 1) - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 5. Vấn Vương - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 6. Còn Những Đêm Buồn - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 7. Lạc Giữa Thiên Đường - Minh Thư ft. Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 8. Niềm Tin - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> 9. Không Bên Nhau - Hồ Vĩnh Khoa
> ...





> *Chất lượng: WAV: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> Chất lượng: DVD | ISO: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> Pass giải nén: Virtue7777*


mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re muc mot nang muc la muc deo khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt mực khô 3 nắng muc kho 3 nang muc kho ba nang ốc hương oc huong hàu sống hau song mực khô muc kho muc ong mực ống muc nang mực nang bach tuoc bạch tuộc dau muc ong đầu mực ống  khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt khach san gia re khách sạn giá rẻ an lam sai gon river khach san time door khach san rex sai gon khach san oscar sai gon  khach san star city sai gon  khach san novotel sai gon center 	khach san kelly sai gon  khach san duxton sai gon  khach san continental sai gon  khach san caravelle game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại

----------

